# Just Bought 2003 Outback 25Rs-S



## Bob G. (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi,

I am new to this site but have been reading up about Outback campers. I have been working with a dealer for a couple of weeks on a 2003 Outback 25RS-S. I have been busily getting my 1996 Suburban ready to pull a camper and it looks like this is the one!!! I made the purchase today!

I look forward to getting to know the people here at the forum and putting my NTM camper to good use camping.

Bob G.


----------



## miro34 (Mar 5, 2011)

Bob G. said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this site but have been reading up about Outback campers. I have been working with a dealer for a couple of weeks on a 2003 Outback 25RS-S. I have been busily getting my 1996 Suburban ready to pull a camper and it looks like this is the one!!! I made the purchase today!
> 
> ...


Welcome fellow Outbacker, and Iowan


----------



## Bob G. (Mar 12, 2011)

miro34 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this site but have been reading up about Outback campers. I have been working with a dealer for a couple of weeks on a 2003 Outback 25RS-S. I have been busily getting my 1996 Suburban ready to pull a camper and it looks like this is the one!!! I made the purchase today!
> 
> ...


Welcome fellow Outbacker, and Iowan
[/quote]

Thanks! I am pretty excited about getting the Outback! I did make one mistake though. As I was sorting through the information that I had gathered from the area camper dealers I came across a 2005 Outback 21RS at Cheyenne Campers. It got me to thinking whether a 21RS would have been enough room and I wouldn't have needed the bigger 25RS. But with 3 active kids that are getting older and bigger I think we will appreciate the extra space of the 25RS. I want to eventually take some longer trips to like Yellowstone and also out east so being able to use the kitchen and couch area while on the road I am hoping we will find handy, especially compared to when we had a popup.


----------

